# Australian online visa checking service proving popular



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australian visa holders are giving employers, education providers and other third parties evidence of their visa status quicker and easier thanks to the new VEVO Email system, it is claimed. Visa Entitlement Verification Online is a free online service that gives visa holders, employers and other registered organisations access to visa entitlements and status information [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian online visa checking service proving popular...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

